# Deputy Chief of Police No. Essex Comm. Coll.



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Deputy Chief of Police*
Northern Essex Community College 
in Haverhill, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 04/27/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety
*Company Description:*
NECC serves about 5,000 credit students each semester on two campuses located in the beautiful, historic Merrimack Valley region of northeast Massachusetts. Our suburban Haverhill campus sits on 106 acres near Kenoza Lake, and features a Technology Center and an award-winning Student One-Stop Center. Our urban campus in Lawrence occupies a number of buildings in the heart of downtown. Most recently, we have constructed a new 44,000 square foot health technologies facility, the Dr. Ibrahim El-Hefni Allied Health & Technology Center. Both campuses are a short drive to Boston and to the beaches and state parks along the coast.
The college has been building an organizational culture that values initiative and innovation, and seeks to identify and develop the strengths in students, faculty, staff, and programs in order to grow and improve. NECC is also committed to using evidence to guide planning and decision-making. These values are reflected in the use of Appreciative Inquiry for strategic planning and accreditation; in our investment in strengths-based, institution-wide professional development; and in our ten-year involvement as a Leader College in Achieving the Dream, a national network of community colleges dedicated to using data to close student achievement gaps.
We are also committed to the recruitment and retention of a diverse workforce that reflects the communities we serve. With over 40% Hispanic students, NECC was the first federally recognized Hispanic Serving Institution (HSI) in New England.
We seek leaders who are committed to the community college mission, actively engaged in promoting diversity, and prepared to use their unique strengths and innovation with the goal of student success.

*Job Description:
Full-Time Deputy Chief:* Department of Public Safety; Assistant Director; 37.5 hours/week, Non-Unit Professional Position

*Anticipated Start Date: *ASAP

*SUMMARY: *Northern Essex Community College (NECC) Department of Public Safety (DPS) is seeking applicants for Deputy Chief's position. The NECC Department of Public Safety is building a police department that utilizes both police and security to bring the highest level of protection and service to the NECC community. The Deputy Chief will assist the Director of Public Safety/Chief of Police to grow the department and create a unique and dynamic department built with a focus on 21st century policing and best practices in campus public safety. The Deputy Chief will also be instrumental in developing and managing all areas of this department including but not limited to budgeting, personnel (both in house and contract security), training, community policing and engagement, investigations, policy development, and the many daily decisions that must be made as the department grows. The Deputy Chief will serve as the 2nd in command of the Department of Public Safety. 
The addition of police officers began in 2020 from when the department moved from solely security services to a full-scale police and security model, this position will be critical to implementing change in an environment that is new to campus law enforcement. The Deputy Chief will be responsible for developing opportunities for community engagement to allow the public to understand and trust the process. The ideal candidate will be comfortable working with committees and groups on campus to generate positive synergy between the police and citizens of NECC. 
The Deputy Chief will understand the specific needs of a college campus and ensure that all members of the department under his/her command are effectively trained, prepared and supported to perform their duties to protect the college, employing the practices and philosophy of community policing. In addition, the Deputy Chief will be instrumental in the department's goal of obtaining certification, and ultimately accreditation, through the Massachusetts Police Accreditation Commission. The Deputy Chief must also help to ensure the safety of the college environment by maximizing the patrol staff's attention on the community's needs to their safety and security concerns. This individual will conduct ongoing assessments of the proficiency of the patrol staff, operational procedures and resources. They will also oversee the active and on-going assessments of the community oriented policing programs and initiatives. The Deputy Chief will take a leadership role with the law enforcement services including criminal investigations, police training, policy development, and court process. They will also assist with operational event planning, incident command, crisis preparation and response, as well as maintain effective, collaborative relationships with key members of the campus, local, state and federal law enforcement agencies. In addition, the Deputy Chief will assist the department with understanding and adhering to the new standards and policies of the Massachusetts POST Commission including internal investigations, discipline, training, policy development, and certification.
The Deputy Chief must stay current with issues relating to campus public safety issues as well as legal updates and obligations, training needs crime prevention, investigatory practices, supervisory and patrol functions. The Deputy Chief must be knowledgeable in areas of the Clery Act, Title IX, NIMS and ICS as they relate to campus law enforcement, security, and emergency related services. Motivating, training, and directing members of the staff and ensuring they are engaged with the community are critical responsibilities of this position. This person will help the staff gain the confidence of the campus community by understanding their needs and imparting this information with his or her experience and knowledge of working on a college campus.
*DUTIES AND RESPONSIBILITIES: *

Acts as the Executive Officer in the Chief's absence
Manages and oversees the day to day operations of the police patrol section. Responsible for the leadership and administration of police operations and development and implementation of policies to safeguard college personnel and property. Promote community-policing initiatives on an ongoing basis to develop a positive working relationship with the community.
Provide direct daily management support of various operational aspects of the police operations function.
Responsible to ensure that sworn officers are enforcing and complying with the general laws of the Commonwealth of Massachusetts, the POST commission, and the policies, procedures, rules, directives, regulations and standard operating procedures of the College and the Public Safety Department.
Coordinate the training of department personnel, particularly with regard to mandatory in-service training required for sworn personnel to maintain police powers. Assign professional development training and mandate certain training programs for department personnel when necessary.
Assist with the drafting and implementation of policies, procedures, rules, regulations as the department moves toward accreditation, field training manuals, and other documents including, but not limited to, requests for proposals (RFP), contracts, Memorandum's of Understanding (MOU), and statistical documentation
Participates and oversees community policing, maintains positive liaison with all other College Departments, administrators, student, groups, external community stakeholders and other law enforcement agencies
Reads, interprets, applies and explains applicable complex and technical State and Federal laws and regulations and POST commission standards.
Handles investigations including background investigations, criminal investigations and internal investigations, Coordinates and oversees case investigations including criminal cases and those requiring referrals to the college conduct system
Institutes standard operating procedures and ensures compliance
Develop and present training for the community that allows for transparency of the growing department
Oversees event pre-planning including submitting written operational plans for major events and minor events
Investigates complaints relating to department performance, takes corrective action, and initiates discipline after consulting with the Chief of Police/Director of Public Safety. Manage disciplinary actions for the department; provide information to Human Resources, assist, advise and/or train supervisors to follow through, compile complete information and document all counselling and disciplinary actions in accordance with the Massachusetts POST Commission and NECC.
Oversight of security contract and personnel, meet with account manager on a regular basis and reconciling time and billing.
Assists in the recruitment, selection, evaluation, and retention of exceptional police and public safety staff members and performs supervisory duties including but not limited to discipline, performance evaluations, and scheduling.
Oversight of all background investigations for potential new employees to the NECC Public Safety Department.
Oversight for certification standards through both POST-C and the State Police.
Responsible for evidence and property including oversight of all record keeping.
Work with facilities and project management to identify safety issues for ongoing projects, renovations, and new construction including posting detail officers where applicable.
Oversees the analysis of crime trends on-campus and develops patrol and investigative strategies accordingly.
Create periodic update reports, both written and oral, for administration.
Meet regularly with staff to promote team building, resolves issues, and exchange creative ideas for improvement. Sets goals and follows through with team to insure direction is appropriate and desired results are attained. Assess morale and apply best and creative practices to keeping officers safe and engaged.

*Requirements:
MINIMUM QUALIFICATIONS:*

Bachelor's Degree
Ability to obtain and keep police powers though MGL Chapter 22c S 63 
Current and valid driver's license
Class A license to carry firearms, or ability to obtain one
Must successfully undergo a comprehensive background investigation, physical, a psychological evaluation and a drug and alcohol screening
Valid CPR/AED First responder certification or ability to obtain immediately
Experience as a police commander or supervisor
Some knowledge of Clery and Title IX
Ability to understand provisions of laws, rules, regulations, policies, procedures and apply on a college campus
Excellent customer service skills
Analytic ability required in order to gather and interpret data
Ability to make quick decisions in a fast paced, multi-tasking environment
Ability to follow written and oral instructions
Ability to work accurately with names, numbers, codes, and/or symbols
Ability to gather information through questioning individuals and by examining records and documents
Comfortable working with all levels of the organization
Ability to command and control any situation, excellent judgement on when to do so.
Ability to deal tactfully and confidentially with others
Ability to adjust to changing situations to meet emergency or changing program requirements.
Ability to maintain a calm manner, make decisions and act quickly in stressful and emergency situations
Ability to work independently
Ability to exercise sound judgement
Demonstrate a strong willingness to actively collaborate with and assist both the college community and the department
Encourages, supports, mentors, and shows respect for members of the department and the community at large
Demonstrates a positive image, attitude, and professional demeanor
Recognizes when to be flexible or firm
Creative in developing and implementing new ideas and concepts
Encourages and facilitates development and advancement of others
Experience with law enforcement investigations
Experience with law enforcement training
Ability to clearly read, write, and speak the English Language
Conflict resolution, problem solving, and critical thinking skills
Excellent attention to detail
Excellent communication skills
*PREFERRED QUALIFICATIONS:*

Experience in campus law enforcement
Experience with policy development and/or accreditation
Master's degree in applicable area
Experience with emergency planning and preparedness
Bilingual (English/Spanish)
Experience working with contract security
Familiarity with the court system in Massachusetts and laws of the Commonwealth
Experience with closed captioned camera operation and access software
Experience with diverse populations including work with accessibility resources
Experience working with and supporting a culturally diverse population
Above average computer ability
*BACKGROUND CHECK: *Candidates will be required to pass a CORI and SORI check as a condition of employment.
*COVID VACCINATION:* Candidates for employment should be aware that all Northern Essex Community College students, faculty and staff have been fully vaccinated since January 3, 2022. Accordingly, initial employment is dependent upon receipt and verification of full vaccination status records; details of how to fulfill vaccine record verification requirements will be provided during the hire and onboarding process.

*Additional Information:
SALARY: *Anticipated starting salary range is $70,0000.00 - $80,000.00 annually with complete fringe benefit package including competitive health insurance, dental insurance, basic life insurance, long-term disability insurance, paid sick and personal leave, educational benefits for employee/spouse/dependents, and excellent retirement benefits.

*Application Instructions:
TO APPLY: To be considered for this position you must submit a cover letter and resume online.
DEADLINE: Open until filled *
_*Northern Essex Community College is an affirmative action/equal opportunity employer and does not discriminate on the basis of race, creed, religion, color, gender, gender identity, sexual orientation, age, disability, genetic information, maternity leave, military service and national origin and any other protected class in its education programs and activities as required by Title IX of the Educational Amendments of 1972, the American with Disabilities Act of 1990, Section 504 of the Rehabilitation Act of 1973, Title VII of the Civil Rights Act of 1964, and other applicable statues and college policies. The College prohibits sexual harassment, including sexual violence. The following person has been designated to handle inquiries regarding Americans with Disabilities Act, the Rehabilitation Act and related statutes and regulations, Affirmative Action, non-discrimination policies, and Title IX compliance/sexual harassment: Assistant Director of Human Resources, Elizabete Trelegan B-219, 978-556-3928/ [email protected]. Inquiries or complaints concerning discrimination, harassment, retaliation or sexual violence shall be referred to the College's Affirmative Action Officer/Title IX Coordinator, the Massachusetts Commission Against Discrimination, the Equal Employment Opportunities Commission or the United States Department of Education's Office for Civil Rights.
Prospective employees are encouraged to review the College's Annual Security Report (ASR), in compliance with the Jeanne Clery Disclosure of Campus Security Policy and Campus Crime Statistics Act, which can be found on the disclosure page of the College's website at: Clery Report - NECC*_


----------

